# Visionner photos Mac/Ipad



## soulau (27 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je cherche la meilleur façon gratuite de visionner sur mon Ipad, les photos se trouvant sur mon Mac, et ce en passant pas le wifi.


Merci d'avance.


----------



## lineakd (28 Septembre 2013)

@soulau, avec le flux de photos.


----------



## soulau (28 Septembre 2013)

Merci pour l'info, mais je ne veut pas avoir a transférer plusieurs Go. Une connexion directe sur mon Hd en streaming serais plus facile...


----------



## lineakd (28 Septembre 2013)

@soulau, regarde avec l'app teamviewer.


----------



## le gritch (13 Février 2016)

bon je déterre un peu mais c'est pour ceux qui arriveraient ici comme moi, ce n'est vraiment pas la peine d'essayer l'app Teamviewer
on va dire poliment que ce n'est pas adapté et que c'est payant en plus


----------

